# Indian Lake 10/22/2011



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

Tried Oldfield Beach first, nothing. So I drove over to Moundwood and got skunked again. Stayed for about 4 hours and not one single bite. :S


----------



## homebrew (Apr 13, 2009)

Fished Indian Saturday afternoon and evening. Boat motor would not crank so trolled with electric a bit and ended up setting up with a green light for crappie at dusk. Did real well after the sun went down about 24-30" down with minnows.


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

WLAngler said:


> Tried Oldfield Beach first, nothing. So I drove over to Moundwood and got skunked again. Stayed for about 4 hours and not one single bite. :S


I fished moundwood sat eve and caught 2 and lost 2. I was there from around 5 til 7pm.


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

I didn't get out there till 9 pm sat night, maybe it was the wrong time.


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Saw quite a few caught right before dark, then they shut down.


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

Went out tonight and landed three Saugeyes. Only kept two and threw the other back in the water because it was under size.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Yeah there were fish biting tonight ended up catching 18 with most on vib'e and also swagging minnows and some on jerks. Largest was 22" that i landed rest were 17-18". Lost 2 dandies i will say i hand released them had no net but had hand on them before the hooked popped out!! both over 24" fat pigs!!


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

I lost a vib'e that caught my first saugeye that night. Caught my other two on a Smithwick.


----------



## crappiehunter (Jan 10, 2006)

Are you guys on shore or a boat?


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

I fish from the bank.


----------



## trav8907 (Oct 27, 2011)

went out this evening to moundwood got nothing got 2 16s at the donut shop went by the spillway and wow those boys were gettin them left and right lots of limits down in the river and against the wall.


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

Thinking about going up there tonight.


----------



## trav8907 (Oct 27, 2011)

cant make it up tonight gonna be out first thing in the morning though


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

Just cancelled, I'm not heading out there tonight.


----------



## downtime8763 (Jun 22, 2008)

Went out this morning from about 9 till noon and lets just say I have yet to get skunked this year! Water temp 48-50 and air when we got their 38 and going 50+ in my buddies Ranger don't want to think of the wind chill factor!!!


----------



## Smokin Joker (Jun 30, 2005)

Headin up there sunday morning. No one seems to be havin much luck lately at moundwood. Might have to give that spillway a try!


----------



## trav8907 (Oct 27, 2011)

never got a chance to get out but going to try to go out tonight heard from a few people wasnt a bad weekend


----------



## Smokin Joker (Jun 30, 2005)

Was up there Sunday mornjng and didnt catch a thing! Fished moundwood, the spillway, across from doughnut shop and one other spot. Only saw 1 perch cought as well...


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

My step-dad went up there last night & got :S


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

Went up there last night with my step-dad and we both limited out. The majority caught were right at 15 inches.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Where were you at i was at moundwood from 4-9 p.m. and caught 2 saw 1 other fish caught. You at Old Field or spillway because we could not get a fish to bite at moundwood probably 25-30 guys there. Congrats sound like you found the honey hole for the night.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I was at moundwood also last night for about the same time. Only seen 2 crappie caught.
Tried the spillway, waters to low but had one come off prolly 17incher. Rolled by old field no one there and I was already defeated so just came home.


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 2, 2008)

WLAngler said:


> Went up there last night with my step-dad and we both limited out. The majority caught were right at 15 inches.


Good Job WLAngler! wherever you was at was where the fish were. I Got up there around 230...tried spillway,water was flowing but not up,landed one there, then went over to Moundwood from about 4-8, 200 fishermen there and only saw one caught and it was not big enough to keep.Tried by Taco Bell,looked ideal,nothing, called it a night....


----------



## trav8907 (Oct 27, 2011)

fished moundwood tonight from 4 till 730 caught 4 from 7 to 730 but they were all 14 1/2 saw quite a few fish caught soon as the sun set. gonna get out early tomorrow and see what happens


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I was out Saturday night and tried dream bridge, spillway, and moundwood. Fished from 10pm-4am. Skunked. Honestly it was my first time fishing from shore up there so I need to make another trip up there, wasn't sure where at moundwood people fish since it was so late.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

was there last night for a while. fish were very lethargic for the most part. Lot of short strikes and hits on the bait without a lot of takers. In fact, I think I had more bites last night fishing for saugeye then I ever had before, just couldn't hook up. I'm sure there were some crappie in there that kept hitting the bait because I can't imagine they were all saugs. Ended up with 5 but no big fish. All around 15-16 with 1 17 inch fish. Crappie were hitting well for a while. When they disappeared I switched back to saugeye fishing. Most saugeye were caught between 8:30 and 10. Saugeye were caught on a painstakingly slow retrieve dragging bait across the bottom. The crappie were biting right at sundown for about an hour.


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

Sorry for the late reply, been busy with work. We were across the street from Moundwood.


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

We fished Sunday 11/13 with some success. Total for the morning was 13. Had to sort through the little ones to get one legal limit. All on small vibees. Fishing 8-9' of water.


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

That's all I've been catching, little ones and throwing them back into the water.


----------



## trav8907 (Oct 27, 2011)

any one been fishing Indian lately. been out of town for work for about a month and plannin on trying tonight and this week


----------



## sir fishalot (Dec 7, 2010)

Lake is flooded; saugeyes have been biting better during day with muddy water,but I did get 6 Friday night 16in to 22in;two of the latter size.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## trav8907 (Oct 27, 2011)

thanks ya its flooding and is still on the rise managed to get three one 17 an 18 and a 22 hopein that it stops lake is getting pretty muddy


----------

